# Fibafuse



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I still make my own creaseless ff for my butts. When I cut them down there small rolls. Wish they would just make them so I could run all my seams as well...creaseless ff on seams are sweet


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Have you had issues with creases
If so what as i have none at all run the chit on every thing


----------



## krem (Mar 20, 2016)

i didnt know they made creaseless ff, we use it for our butts, flats and upright internals, havent had any issues, even used easy flow (all purpose) to tape in with it and it goes great!!
its **** if ya have to use it without a taping banjo tho, fibres splinter in everything, lol, hurts like hell under fingernails!!
krem


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

The creases a weak spot and you don't want the middle of the crease lined up with the butt. When you white but you cut it. Or it can peek. Creaseless it's so much better even in the corners. Really is no need for the crease


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

When you wipe it...you can cut it


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> The creases a weak spot and you don't want the middle of the crease lined up with the butt. When you white but you cut it. Or it can peek. Creaseless it's so much better even in the corners. Really is no need for the crease


I wont use it until it comes out without the crease!!
Yea I do use it but only for patching stuff but would like to use it full time on the flats!!:yes:
So fuse get to work!:thumbsup:
I have said it all along there is no need for the crease as its so pliable!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I have pushed and pushed and now there is a new manager there. And still it's hard to get a response.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> I still make my own creaseless ff for my butts. When I cut them down there small rolls. Wish they would just make them so I could run all my seams as well...creaseless ff on seams are sweet


About time u were back Ice!:thumbsup:
Where u been hiding?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

My computer is down and this app has been really frustrated. Been helping out with level 5 with some of the new stuff coming out


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1005007146213195&substory_index=0&id=172599606120624

This is only way I can post a photo


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> My computer is down and this app has been really frustrated. Been helping out with level 5 with some of the new stuff coming out


I knew it!! 
U were involved with Level 5!:thumbsup:
Got a new gun arriving today from Scott!:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Clear wheels leaves no black lines and less spring tensions and new short box handle ...sweetness


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

It uploaded


----------

